# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  اجرا نشدن کدهای ajax در ie,google chrome

## aznaee

سلام دوستان
من یه سایت استاتیک طراحی کردم و فقط از تابع load استفاده کردم
مشکل من اینه که این کدها فقط در فایرفاکس جواب میده . در مرورگر ie ,google chrome کار نمیکنه
برای ie باید از کد خاصی استفاده کنم
کل کدی که استفاده کردم اینه

<script type=text/javascript >
            $(document).ready( function() {
                $("#img7").click( function() {
                    $("pb").load("1.txt");
                });
                $("#img8").click( function() {
                    $("pb").load("2.txt");
                });
                $("#img9").click( function() {
                    $("pb").load("3.txt");
                });
                $("#img10").click( function() {
                    $("pb").load("4.txt");
                });
                $("#img11").click( function() {
                    $("pb").load("5.txt").fadeIn('slow');
                });
            });
        </script>





دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید :افسرده:

----------


## aznaee

باید فایل js تغییر بدم یا کد بالا  :متفکر:

----------


## MEHR4N

احتمالا واسه این کار نمیکنه که شما سلکتور رو اشتباه زدین.
اگه pb کلاس هست باید این ریختی بذارین:
$(".pb").load("1.txt");
اگه هم که id المنت هست باید اینجوری بذارین
$("#pb").load("1.txt");

اگه ایراد این بوده، نمیدونم چرا تو فایرفاکس کار کرده؟؟!  :متفکر:  چون اینجوری دیگه کلا نباید کار کنه، احتمالا فایرفاکس اشتباه میکنه یا اینکه خودش فیکس میکنه  :متفکر:

----------


## aznaee

از پاسخگویی شما ممنونم 

سلکتور و درست کردم بازم جواب نمیده

----------

